# Jon boat to bass boat



## alabamajon56 (Mar 19, 2008)

this is my project from stat to finish. I started with a 16ft lowe jon with a 54inch beam and stripped it bear. I decked it to the gun wall leaving a resesd area fot the cockpit. It has bin storage under the seats and two tackle storage areas on the front and back deck. it ilso has a rod locker under the front. I usued a anti fatige pad under the carpet to make those long days on the lake a little softer. All in all im pretty pleased with the way it came out. its in the process of getting the carpet put on and thoae pics will be up soon.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello,
Thanks for joining! :beer: 

Im very impressed with the boat! You did an awesome job!

How do you like that stick steering?


----------



## alabamajon56 (Mar 19, 2008)

i like it just fine. its what was always on the boat so i just adapted it for my lay out. it sits your hand up kinda high but its not that bad. is kinda like riding a chopper with the high strung handle bars.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## Ouachita (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks very nice. I'll bet that boat will scream with that 50hp on the back. Was that raised transom factory or was that your mod?


----------



## alabamajon56 (Mar 19, 2008)

the raised transom was my grandfathers doing. He put the fifty on it and raised it. I bought the boat from him and did the decks. ive hit 34 on the gps with me in it and full fishing gear. plenty fast for me, in this boat anyhow.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice job! 8)


----------



## toptog (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice. 

If I may ask another question about the stick steering, do you move it side to side to go left or right, or is it a push pull motion? How responsive is it?

It has got me interested. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alabamajon56 (Mar 20, 2008)

its a push/pull motion. its a direct link to the out board so it is really responsive. at speed it is really easy to turn. once i get the carpet done i will cut the bolts shorter. after that i think it will work out great.


----------

